# Urgent urgent help needed.....!!!!!



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've just been contacted by the owner of the little ginger kitten I took in the other week.


She apparently seperated from her OH a few weeks ago and left the cats with him. He has now 'done a bunk' leaving the cats alone in the house. A neighbour has taken them out of the house as the landlord was going to just let them out into the streets, they have always been indoor cats, she can't keep them as she has a big dog that is not cat friendly!
They need to moved asap and the RSPCA said they would have them PTS if they took them as there is no room for them. The girl says she has phoned every rescue i the area but no one can help!

They are apparently in a hell of a state, although I've not seen them yet, I can't take any of them but I am taking some food etc to the girl who has them at the moment.
I can't possibly take any more in I'd be kicked out of my house as I have 11 already.

Is there anyone who can help any of them rather than they get PTS?

It is very urgent........I will transport them as long as they have somewhere to go.
They will be very skinny, flea ridden and filthy I should think.

From what I remember the boys are lovely friendly things but the female is a bit of a mardy cow until she gets to know you, very nice red girl though, the 3 boys are neutered, the other boy escaped and has not been seen since, but the female is not speyed.
All are around 1 year old!
The female is the sister to the kittens mother I think that was killed by the mastiff puppies!

Anyone who can help please let me know asap...even if they can be rehomed from somewhere else that would be fine they do not need to go together as this is a really urgent request.
Anywhere is better than where they are now.

Wouldn't normally do this and I will as for it to be removed if I get any naughty calls but here is my phone number.....this is urgent enough for me take the risk.....07972576097...please text or ring ad I will get back to ayoe asap.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish I could think of anywhere you could try, but to be honest Dawn I can't. I'm sure you've tried all the normal routes. I'll keep thinking though.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have.

I've told them everywhere I know to ring, and she's rung them, there are no places up here at all for 'moggies'. The RSPCA even asked if any were pedigree as they would then take them.
It was bad enough when they were with the owners but this is horrendous.

I don't even want to go see them because I'll find it so difficult to leave them there. John says if I come back with anymore he'll leave....I think he means it as well.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I would happily take the female but I can't collect. I have flea spot on and the like but there is No way I can collect as my car is being MOT at the minute. My postcode is wn8 9du. I have plenty of space in the house so could keep her separate from my nursing female and kittens......and then I coud even get the, both neutered in a few weeks.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you tried P.A.R.R.T? I think they cover Northumberland and Tyneside so not sure if you're a bit too far south for them, but it's worth a try. P.A.R.R.T – cat & dog shelter and rehoming


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I so wish we could help but at the minute rehoming is really hard and lack of funds mean we cant totally fill the cattery:bash:

Have you tried all these?
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Durham


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Dawn, I might be able to take one of the boys temporarily until a new home can be found. Also might know someone else who can, I've sent her a message asking her to look at this thred if she can.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Have crossposted to a forum used by rescues.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

We have cat rescues down here which take specifically cats but it is a long way from you. If you run out of options send me a message.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

fantapants said:


> I would happily take the female but I can't collect. I have flea spot on and the like but there is No way I can collect as my car is being MOT at the minute. My postcode is wn8 9du. I have plenty of space in the house so could keep her separate from my nursing female and kittens......and then I coud even get the, both neutered in a few weeks.


I'll get in touch with her tomorrow ad get the girl here. I'll flea her ad we can arrange me briging her to you in a day or two....providig nothigs happened with them this evening!...Thankyou.



feorag said:


> Have you tried P.A.R.R.T? I think they cover Northumberland and Tyneside so not sure if you're a bit too far south for them, but it's worth a try. P.A.R.R.T – cat & dog shelter and rehoming


Will try them but I think we will be too far to be honest. 




Nix said:


> Dawn, I might be able to take one of the boys temporarily until a new home can be found. Also might know someone else who can, I've sent her a message asking her to look at this thred if she can.


Thankyou.
If you could that would be great. Could you let me know for sure though?



Devi said:


> Have crossposted to a forum used by rescues.


Thankyou.



jeweled lady said:


> We have cat rescues down here which take specifically cats but it is a long way from you. If you run out of options send me a message.


I'll keep that in mind. Thankyou.

Thanyou for everyone trying to help. The girl has been tryig to get in touch with me whilst I've been at work I'm going to ring her now and see what's going on.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm picking up LuLu, the dilute red girl, tomorrow I'll keep her here and flea her then organise getting to Fantapants asap....hopefully next Monday as that is my only day off!
If Nix can take one of the boys I'll pick him up as well and bring them both on one trip, saving me fuel hopefully, I've just spoken to their owner and she was in tears as she is so worried about them!

If anyone can help with the other two boys, the boys are already neutered, that would be fantastic. Finding possible homes/fosters for two already is amazing.

The girl who has them is getting pretty irrate as she has had to take her dog to a friends with having the cats there. We've convinced her to keep them a 'few' days but how long a few days is I really can't say.
I've taken her some food for them but not seen the cats as I left the food at her neighbours as she wasn't in. I couldn't afford any litter for her today though!

Thankyou again.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

try animal concern in cumbria. they may be able to help..................


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankyou I will do I'm sure she has tried some further afield and they have said they oly do certain areas though.

I tried a couple about a week ago for her but as I don't know all the details and they are not my cats they wouldn't even entertain me!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Dawn, I can't help you by taking any of these and i don't know anyone who can (I have asked around), but I'm happy to send you a tenner to help you towards the petrol or food cost if you pm me your e-mail if you have PayPal or your address for a cheque.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

feorag said:


> Dawn, I can't help you by taking any of these and i don't know anyone who can (I have asked around), but I'm happy to send you a tenner to help you towards the petrol or food cost if you pm me your e-mail if you have PayPal or your address for a cheque.


Eileen that is so kind of you.

I'd appreciate any help towards fuel etc. I am manageing with helping the girl with food yesterday and hoepfully what I have given her will last until I move the cats....I took two 4 kg bags.
I will get in touch whe I've arranged transportation as I'd hate to take money and it all fall through.

I'll be going to the girls today to see the cats hopefully but it will be after 9pm, at work till then, I'll update then....thanks again.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No problem at all, just let me know if you need it and I'll happily send you it.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Wish i could help Dawn, sadly having 5 Greyhounds that hate cats it wouldn't be a good idea :whistling2:. Hope you can get them all into foster homes :2thumb:.


Ps. If you need any money for fuel costs then let me know by PM your Paypal account & i'll drop you a tenner too :2thumb:.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankyou for the offers of help towards fuel and when I arrange taking them to 'wherever' I can get them I'll let you know....thanks again to both of you it is very much appreciated.

I did have an 'almost' foster for two of the boys but unfortunately the ladies OH has said no which is totally understandable as I would take them all in if John had not started 'controlling' my instincts....lol.

I have one possible foster for one boy still I think, I'll be pm'ing that girl tomorrow, hopefully it will go ahead.

I went and saw the cats tonight after work and the boys to be honest are not too thin but have lost a lot of weight since I last saw them about 3 months ago.
The female on the other hand, that Fantapants has offered a home to, is very thin. I I now believe I was lied to about the pups killing Mum and kittens.....I think the pups killed the kittens and this is the Mum to them as she has obviously just had kittens! Unless of course this cat has had kittens as well but she looks identical to the mother of the kitten I took as I flea'd her for the owner when the kittens were 2 weeks old.....!

On another note though...I don't think we will be able to save all the boys as the neighbour who has them was give a 7 day warning, last Friday, to have them out of the house by the landlord. That is out tomorrow and she is going to have to 'do something' with them by tomorrow evening. I've told her I'll go down at noon and pick up the ones I have definite homes/fosters for but I honestly can't risk being left with any of them!
I've given her the numbers etc from the links I've been given so hopefully someone might come up with something. Otherwise the RSPCA will take them and have them PTS.....

Even just saving LuLu is better than losing them all though. I feel awful now I've seen them again that I can't help them all but I have to have a sesible head on.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be taking LuLu to Fantapats on Monday all being well, going to pick her up today, so at least one is going to a new home.

I'll find out for sure what is happening with the others as soon as I can but unfortunately upto press I haven't managed to find fosters or homes for them!

If the girl is going to call the RSPCA I'm just going to walk away I can't be there when they go!
I'm hoping the RSPCA were just threatening to put them to sleep to get the owners to try harder to find homes.
I even asked John if we sorted the shed if we could have them here, I have a couple of crates, he is adamant that we have far too many of our own!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

saxon said:


> I will be taking LuLu to Fantapats on Monday all being well, going to pick her up today, so at least one is going to a new home.
> 
> I'll find out for sure what is happening with the others as soon as I can but unfortunately upto press I haven't managed to find fosters or homes for them!
> 
> ...


Has she tried any other rescues at all? Cats protection? Blue Cross? Any of the thousands of smaller rescues about?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Devi said:


> Has she tried any other rescues at all? Cats protection? Blue Cross? Any of the thousands of smaller rescues about?


 
Absolutely tons of rescues she's tried.
The girl who has them at the moment told me today that the rescues all told her that as she agreed to have them in her house she is now legally responsible for them!

I've picked up LuLu, she is quite nervous, she's very thin and has obviously just had kittens so probably is the mother to the kitten I rehomed a few weeks ago!
I'm still trying to get somewhere for the boys to go, even singly, as foster or rehomes. All boys are friendly especially the big black and white boy.

LuLu is in our spare bedroom on her own at the moment I won't be intro'ing her to my lot as she is being taken to her new home on Monday!
Thanks to Fantapants who is an :halo: for offerig her a home.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well good news....

I've just heard from the lady who offered a home/foster home for two of the boys, her OH put his foot down and said no, well thankfully he has had a rethink and agreed to 'trying' them. Thankyou so much to the OH of the lady who is offering them a temporary home with a view to permanent......lol...I hope it works out.
That's three down and only one little boy to find a home/foster home for.

It's going to be a long day for me on Monday but it will be well worth it to help these little cats, I must stop saying little as the boys will be rather big cats when they put their weight back on. 
That's a roundtrip from mine to Skelmersdale, then Walsall and back up to mine again!

WOW!!!.....Just AA'd it and it's an 8 hour 12 minute round trip, 440 miles, what the hell if these cats need it then I'm more than happy to do it....thankyou to both families for helping out with them.

I think I'm going to end up with the other boy here if we ca't find him somewhere there is no way I am going to let him go on his own!


They aren't super skinny although they've lost a lot of weight since I saw them a few months ago.


----------



## TheMonk (Jan 15, 2010)

saxon said:


> Well good news....
> 
> I've just heard from the lady who offered a home/foster home for two of the boys, her OH put his foot down and said no, well thankfully he has had a rethink and agreed to 'trying' them. Thankyou so much to the OH of the lady who is offering them a temporary home with a view to permanent......lol...I hope it works out.
> That's three down and only one little boy to find a home/foster home for.
> ...


So glad i can help you. Sorry about the long trip, if i could help with that in any way i would but as i don't have any transport i can't. As said before i can contribute to petrol.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Dawn, let me know if you still need some help towards the fuel costs hun, can't offer much but every little bit will help :2thumb:. Wish i could have one of the boys, like i said though it just wouldn't be fair on the cat or my dogs.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Off to work now not ignoring people be back soon though.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I thought I'd post the story for these cats as I've been asked for it by one of the people who is having them.


The story as far as I 'know' it....I'm not 100% certain all is the truth!

I first met these cats about 3-4 months ago or so, The girl who owned them worked with me for a few weeks, they seemed ok at the time but I did feel that the owners had no clue about animal care and tried to advise them. They are young and thought they knew everything.
I saw a ginger female when I was asked to check if she was pregnant. I'm presuming this was Lulu. She was heavily pregnant and I helped the owners organise having the boys neutered for free.
I again saw the cats when I was asked to check the kittens at about 2 weeks old at this time they had just got two staff x mastiff pups, again tried advice but to no avail, I was furious at the time as they got rid of a lovely 2 year old staff x gsd to get these pups. The kittens and cats at this time were riddled with fleas.
The next time I saw any of her cats was when she brought a box into where I work, she no longer worked there, the box contained 3 dead kittens and one live kitten. I was told the staff x mastiff pups had killed the mother and the kittens, she actually thought the kittens were all alive even though two had their stomachs ripped out!
I took the box ad disposed of the poor dead kittens and eventually rehomed the live one who we called 'Flea' because he was riddled.
I didn't hear from her after that until the other day when she said the cats needed to be rehomed asap!
I was told she had left her BF and he had left the cats in the house for weeks without food, the landlord then came and let them out, thankfully the neighbour took them in.
As I now believe this female to be LuLu, the kittens mother, I don't know what to think really!
LuLu is the worst weight wise.....she's also the only 'dodgy' one out of them all.

I'm going to get flea treatment tomorrow. I don't have the boys here at the moment.
I'll pick them up tomorrow and do them then.
I have no idea what they fed 'at home' but sice going to the neighbour they have had dog food and I've given her 'cheap' webbox stars. I couldn't afford to buy her anything decent and not knowing her I didn't want to take any of my royal canin and her feed it to her dog!

I feel cheeky pm'ing the few who have said they are willing to help with fuel so if they would PM me I'll give them my bank details if they are still willing to help me out a little. Paypal would take too long to get into the bank account. I can give references to guarantee that I am genuine and will be making this trip on Monday as it's all sorted out even to the point that my daughter-in-law is helping with the driving!
Thankyou to everyone for all the help and I ca't wait to get these cats to where they are going.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Money should be with you now Dawn :2thumb:. Hope you can get these to safety, just sorry i can't home one.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankyou very much Mel.
I'll get them to Jenny and Ali on Monday.
I'm picking up the three boys tomorrow at aroud 2pm.
I'll try and get some pics up then.
LuLu is in a sorry state but seems to be picking up a lot. She was rubbing up against me to feed her today but when I stroked her she hissed and spat at me. She never tried to bite or scratch just hissing and spitting!
The boys are not lie that though they are very friendly.
The black and white boy is great.
LuLu has spat at the dogs whe they looked in the room but that will be because she does't know them. I'm sure with a little introduction she will get on with dogs as she lived with at least four different dogs whilst the owners had her!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You have a pm Dawn! Sorry it's a bit late! :blush:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankyou Eileen.
I do apppreciate the help and I'm sure the cats will as well in their own 'aloof' way!

I hope the weather is better tomorrow....lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sent you the money this morning. Thankfully it is a better day - I should have been face painting at Simonside Country Fair up near Rothbury today, but it's been cancelled because the field is waterlogged! :roll:

If it had been on I'd have been able to send you a little bit more out of my takings. However, I on Friday morning I was asked by a friend who couldn't do it if I wanted to go to Chillingham Castle yesterday, so I took the chance. It was very quiet and I didn't actually take much money, but I'm happy to share some of what I took to help you and the cats.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks again Eileen.....and Jenny.

I have all four cats here now.
LuLu was not too pleased to see her friends again the mardy mare...lol

The black and white boy abd the tabby and white boy are lovely and friendly but the full tabby, who is staying here for now, was a little aggressive. I think it is more that he was terrified of yet another move to be honest as as soon as I put him in the bedroom he was rubbing up against me and purring!
Apparently all the boys are from the same litter!
They are around 9-10 months old and LuLu is around the same. 'If I believe what they say' it changes every time I've spoken to them.

At least now I don't have to bother with them anymore!

LuLu had not used the tray I had put in for her so I was worried she was being dirty somewhere in the bedroom......John then told me he had put a tray under the bed because a couple of our cats like to be 'private'. I didn't know this but when I looked she has been using that tray so she is clean. I hope the boys are too!

So off we go tomorrow and hopefully with some TLC from their new fosters/owners they will come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're welcome Dawn - safe journey tomorrow.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

So pleased they are all safe now Dawn. Have a safe journey tomorrow & please update on how they are doing :2thumb:.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well up getting ready to set off with the cats.
Not quite an epic journey but I'm sure they will make it eventful for us.
I have the help of my daughter and daughter-in-law with the driving so at least I'll not be falling asleep on the way home like I usually am!

Thanks again to everyone for all the help with these four, three have homes/fosters, they would not be quite so happy without the help from people on here.
My daughter has called the tabby that will be here until he finds a home Bartholamew. That was after we managed to pull him out from behind the bed last night!
I have pics but haven't had time to get them on just yet.


----------

